# Targeting Red Grouper



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

As long as the weather holds gonna try to make a run out of Destin Friday. We were talking about trying to find some red grouper for the box. I have never went out and "targeted" red grouper before. What kind of bottom and depth do i need to look for and what baits and rigs work best??


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Swiss Cheese Bottom (limestone) with live bait or squid is what I have always caught them on.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't forget to try a Flutter jig also!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. Live bottom in the 120 to 240 foot range. I love cut bait for them. White snapper, mingos, Other kinds of snapper (use your imagination here). 160 to 220 is my favorite. They are not smart so if you don't hook them when you reel, drop it back and he will eat it again and again till you give him a nice ride on your boat. Good luck, there are a good many around right now. Lay it on the bottom, they are like me Lazy and built like me too Fat in the middle.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Never tried it, but I saw a video once of these guys using a short-6-12" chain as the sinker with a chicken rig above it with cut bait.. they said the chain makes noise and stirs up the bottom, that attracts reds. Looked pretty cool. 

Anybody ever do it?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

FishGolfDrink said:


> Never tried it, but I saw a video once of these guys using a short-6-12" chain as the sinker with a chicken rig above it with cut bait.. they said the chain makes noise and stirs up the bottom, that attracts reds. Looked pretty cool.
> 
> Anybody ever do it?


Interesting, I want to try this at least once....

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not just Reds that are curious, all Grouper are curious critters. As a diver you will learn you will not get anywhere being the crazy hunter. Stop and fiddle with something on the bottom and make noise and they will rush you to see what you are doing. Jigging is the same way, keep dropping it back to the bottom to stir up dirt and clank on rocks. It will get hammered often.


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

ok thanks everyone! I will give it a try. I know i will be dropping a jig or two and that chain idea is wild. Hopefully will have a report to make..


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Interesting chain idea. When fishing live bait I have heard the opposite often, to either let your weight sit on the bottom or reel up 2 cranks so the weight does not hit the bottom.

My favorite method for Red Grouper is a big butterflied bait, i let the weight hit the bottom, give it ten secs or so to let the bait sit there for a bit, then lift up and repeat. Kinda similar to the chain thing. I'm gonna have to give that a try.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, if this chain thing works, yall need to hook me up with some fillets!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Last week got two keepers SE in 120' using live sea bass. The red groupers are usually east of the Pass, and gags predominate to the south and west of the Pass. Live bait is definitely the way to go. Your first or second drop will be the best chances. After that, move onto the next spot. Fishing that natural limestone bottom to the SE, you don't have to be pinpoint precise on your boat handling. Reds fight pretty good for the first ten feet or so, and then they pretty much give up. They don't fight nearly as hard as a gag does. Good luck. We'll be out there tomorrow looking for 'em too. I guess they're spawning, or getting ready to spawn, and congregated. Both fish I cleaned were full of eggs.


----------

